# Divorced Deacons



## Jody Hawk (Nov 29, 2005)

How do y'all feel about this? I know a fellow right now that serves as a deacon but is divorced. The Bible says in 1 Timothy Chapter 3 verse 12

"Let the deacons be the husbands of one wife, ruling their children and their own houses well".


----------



## dutchman (Nov 29, 2005)

Divorced don't necessarily mean divorced and remarried.

If he did not remarry following the divorce, I say he stays, especially if the divorce was no fault of his own (the ex wife guilty of infidelity or whatever). If he did remarry, he should stand down, IMO.


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2005)

Jody Hawk said:
			
		

> The Bible says in 1 Timothy Chapter 3 verse 12
> 
> "Let the deacons be the husbands of one wife, ruling their children and their own houses well".



The Baptists have always held on to this verse to say divorce is wrong and a sin.  But I take it literally as having one wife.  If I divorce the one I have now and marry another I still have only one.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 29, 2005)

Dawn2Dusk said:
			
		

> What about someone who was married and divorced prior to being saved and then is saved, remarried?



I was married and divorced prior to being saved and baptised. I wouldn't do it.

....btw, the fellow I mentioned is remarried.


----------



## Boyd Green (Nov 29, 2005)

*That in my opinion*

is not the correct interpretation of that verse.  It is often used to exclude divorced men from serving as deacons.

In the time that Paul was writting this letter to Timothy it was very common for men to have a huge number of wives that might have even been blood relation.

Paul for whatever reason is saying that the leadership of the church should be by men that only have one wife.  

Paul also says that it is better for a man not to marry,but it is better he marry than fall into temptation(my paraphrase)

I know some very fine deacons that have been divorced.  Some churches don't allow it though.


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2005)

Assume you thought you were in love and married someone like my first wife?  I think God has forgiven me.  Surely he did not expect me to live with her!  Even He casted the Devil out of his house.


----------



## Dana Young (Nov 29, 2005)

There Are Things We Do In Our Life That Disqualifies Us To Hold Certain Offices In The Church, Whether It Is Before We Are Saved Or After, One Of These Is Divorce. As Long As That Divorced Partener Is Still Alive We Are Not Free To Remarrie, I Know That There Are Lots Of Reasons For Divorce And Sometimes It Is Better Than Some Of The Alternatives. But If A Man Is A Preacher Or Deacon And Is Divorced And Remarried Whether His Fault Or Not Than He Can Hold The Office Of Pastor Or Deacon In A Church. Randy Is Right That The Baptists Primariarly Are The Ones That Hold To This Belief Stronger Than Others. But It Is Very Important And No Matter How You Feel About This You Need To Pray And Ask God To Direct Your Path And Beliefs Not Only In This Subject But In Every Aspect Of Your Spiritual As Well As Your Earthly Life.
Dana


----------



## Dana Young (Nov 29, 2005)

Let Me Correct Myself He Cannot Hold The Office Of Pastor Or Deacon.


----------



## Jim McRae (Nov 29, 2005)

I generally stay away from this forum, but this subject came up the other day in my church. I was unaware of this belief, and with that said, I think that is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard. Our deacons consider anyone divorced themselves or married to someone who is divorced unworthy of being a deacon. Now, I was raised Methodist and am now Baptist, and this really makes me want to rethink. I cannot tell you how sick this makes me to here this belief. That is some seriously backwards thinking IMO. 


Jim M.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 29, 2005)

Dawn2Dusk said:
			
		

> I know a man that is as good as they come, fine man...  Walks the walk, talks the talk, day in and day out.  I've never seen or heard him do anything vain or ill mannered; not even in the face of horrible times.  I and others have remarked that he is the caliber man that others should try to model their lives after b/c he is a man that walks in the light of the Lord.
> 
> His 1st wife ran off with another man and then asked for a divorce.  They did ended up divorcing and then years later he remarried to a wonderful woman who has stood by him like a rock for years and years.




We have a man that fits that description in our church as well. But he never saw fit to allow his name to be placed in consideration to serve as a deacon based on his understanding and interpretation of the Scripture. I support his decision as Biblically sound.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 29, 2005)

My view is this, it says, "ruling their children and their own houses well". This is the part that gets me. If I'm not capable of keeping my family and home together then maybe I'm not capable of being a leader in the church.


----------



## MSU bowhunter (Nov 29, 2005)

Dawn2Dusk said:
			
		

> I know a man that is as good as they come, fine man...  Walks the walk, talks the talk, day in and day out.  I've never seen or heard him do anything vain or ill mannered; not even in the face of horrible times.  I and others have remarked that he is the caliber man that others should try to model their lives after b/c he is a man that walks in the light of the Lord.
> 
> His 1st wife ran off with another man and then asked for a divorce.  They did ended up divorcing and then years later he remarried to a wonderful woman who has stood by him like a rock for years and years.
> 
> ...



I think that should be up to the congregation, pastor, and the deacon himself.  If he feels that his past is justified and he is on great terms with the church and The Lord, then he is right for the job.  If he feels that something is holding him back...then that is between him and The Lord and probably doesn't need that position with the church.  

My pastor had a divorce (long ago) and he is remarried...doesn't matter a bit to the church!  

We are to be like Jesus and forgive others; always.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 29, 2005)

I was married and divorced at a fairly young age. Later I married my wife. I became active in a Southern Baptist Church. Was asked to teach a couples Sunday School class and did so. The class grew and split forming new classes several times. My church called me to serve as a Deacon. My past was an open book. Everyone in the congregation knew my past history. It was and is a big part of my testimony.

I went and spoke with our Pastor and told him that I was humbled, embarrassed and did not feel that I should serve as a Deacon because of my divorce. He told me that if I didn't feel that God had called me serve that by all means I should not but he also counselled me concerning the guilt I was feeling about my divorce.

His time and encouragement for me strengthened me and gave me the courage to do the job I was called to do. It all boiled down to answering one very simple question that my Pastor ask of me:

"Has God forgiven you for ALL your sins through the loving blood of Jesus? Or was His love and forgiveness not perfect?"


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2005)

Jody Hawk said:
			
		

> My view is this, it says, "ruling their children and their own houses well". This is the part that gets me. If I'm not capable of keeping my family and home together then I'm not capable of being a leader in the church.



So you think you are ruling your house.  Doesn't happen much anymore.  Most women won't hold to that being silent and learning from their husbands stuff.  Nope, hardly any of us rule our houses any more.


----------



## mlmathis123 (Nov 29, 2005)

Jody Hawk said:
			
		

> My view is this, it says, "ruling their children and their own houses well". This is the part that gets me. If I'm not capable of keeping my family and home together then I'm not capable of being a leader in the church.




If she cheated on him and commited adultary and refused to repent and seek forgiveness of her ways and leaves him. Then how can he be blamed for not keeping his house together if she is insistant on leaving?
You can't make them stay if they have their minds made up to leave.


----------



## Boyd Green (Nov 29, 2005)

*Dana*

I was interested in where you have drawn these conclusions?

I just wondered if that is what you have been taught or if that is your own interpretation of a specific scripture.


----------



## reylamb (Nov 29, 2005)

It is a fairly clear, fairly concise Scripture that lists the qualifications of deacon.  When the wedding vows were made they were made tell death do us part.  Whether one of the partners leaves or remarries is of no consequence, the vow did not change.  What God hath put together let no man tear assunder.

Keep in mind, the example of marriage we are given in the New Testament is the relationship of Christ (the bridegroom) and the Church (the bride).  The Church, and moreso we as Christians, may fall away from that relationship with Christ.  At no time does Christ put us away or divorce us regardless of any infidelities we may commit.  As such, till death us do part is still the same.  In the eyes of God that vow lasts until one of the partners dies.

If there is a problem to be had with the Scripture, take it up with God, He wrote it.

Is there a place in the church for those that have divorced?  Yes, as teachers and leaders in other areas.  However, the position of priest, pastor and deacon is specifically stated to those that are soloey married to one person.  Man can attempt to remove that marriage, but if the vow was taken before God it should be held with the utmost respect.

We can not single out one aspect of this command and statement without studying marriage as a whole within the confines of New Testament teaching and those teachings in their entirety.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 29, 2005)

That is a good answer reylamb.


----------



## PWalls (Nov 29, 2005)

Jody Hawk said:
			
		

> That is a good answer reylamb.



That is a great answer.


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Nov 29, 2005)

I have to agree with Andy, Jeff, and others here that I believe the Scripture refers to being married to one woman at one time, and not the polygamy that ran rampant in Biblical times. When a person feels called by God to perform a certain duty in the church, I feel it is no one's right to prevent him or her from doing that task but God.

One of my college roommates is now married to a wonderful man of God. He has been involved in their church as a youth leader, Sunday School teacher, and deacon, for years. He was married to a woman in the church, who after a year or so of marriage decided she didn't want to be with him anymore and began having an affair. She divorced her husband and promptly married the man she was sleeping with. Several years later, her ex-husband and my roommate developed a friendship and fell in love. They were married this past May. My roommate is also a woman of strong faith and conviction, and their marriage is truly of God. After he was divorced, the church held a meeting to decide whether he should remain a deacon, and they decided, rightfully so, that he should. The divorce was no fault of his own, and it did nothing to change his devotion and faith in God and the church.

Our primary goal as Christians is to love and serve God and all those around us. We are not to judge anyone else because we all have sinned and fallen short of the glory of God. We are always to forgive.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 29, 2005)

Jeffrey,

That was a very good answer and I respect your beliefs on the matter.

I obviously disagree with you on the issue given my personal experience though I did agree with you, as I stated in my earlier post, at one time.

Aside from my belief that my slate has been washed 100% clean through the gift of Christ, also Paul in his first letter to Timothy did speak of deacons being "the husband to one wife" and I have two thoughts on that subject:

1. Paul was reaching out to a pagan society where polygamy was common and acceptable. I believe that it was that practice that Paul was warning against.

2. Once divorced a man no longer counts that woman as his wife. I can assure you from my personal experience that the woman that I married in my youth is certainly not my wife in any shape, form or fashion.

Yes, there is no doubt in my mind that I sinned in not keeping my marraige vows, despite the reasons the act of divorce transpired. 

However, that act of sin has been forgiven by God through Christ. Some men may hold it against me but God has promised me that He shall not.


----------



## MSU bowhunter (Nov 29, 2005)

reylamb said:
			
		

> It is a fairly clear, fairly concise Scripture that lists the qualifications of deacon.  When the wedding vows were made they were made tell death do us part.  Whether one of the partners leaves or remarries is of no consequence, the vow did not change.  What God hath put together let no man tear assunder.
> 
> Keep in mind, the example of marriage we are given in the New Testament is the relationship of Christ (the bridegroom) and the Church (the bride).  The Church, and moreso we as Christians, may fall away from that relationship with Christ.  At no time does Christ put us away or divorce us regardless of any infidelities we may commit.  As such, till death us do part is still the same.  In the eyes of God that vow lasts until one of the partners dies.
> 
> ...


   Oh well, you screwed up...there goes your life's calling!


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Nov 29, 2005)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> Yes, there is no doubt in my mind that I sinned in not keeping my marraige vows, despite the reasons the act of divorce transpired.
> 
> However, that act of sin has been forgiven by God through Christ. Some men may hold it against me but God has promised me that He shall not.



Amen!!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 29, 2005)

Dawn2Dusk said:
			
		

> Fear of snakes?  Taught or Learned...



Neither. See Genesis 3:15.

There is obviously confusion in the ranks. And we know who the author of confusion is.


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2005)

dutchman said:
			
		

> And we know who the author of confusion is.



Yea he writes those little sayings in the fortune cookies I get at the Hong Kong Buffet.


----------



## reylamb (Nov 29, 2005)

That is bad Andrew, very bad...........


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 29, 2005)

reylamb said:
			
		

> That is bad Andrew, very bad...........



That is an understatement.


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2005)

Yea and he is no longer a mod.  He can lose his liscense for that!


----------



## reylamb (Nov 29, 2005)

MSU bowhunter said:
			
		

> Oh well, you screwed up...there goes your life's calling!



It would not be the first time that one indescretion prevented someone from enjoying a gift from God.  See David, King Saul and Moses, all had one minor indescretion that had major consequences and ultimately had an effect on their lifes calling.  It is a principal that is clealy taught.  God said it, not me.

Jeff, please take nothing of what I say for anymore than what it is, food for thought in a thought-provoking discussion.  It is not my place to judge you or anyone else for anything they do or have done.  God did not give me the authority or the command to judge others, thankfully so.  Your decisions and actions are yours and your alone, if I were to judge you for them I would be at fault.  It is my place to love you as a brother in Christ even as Christ loves me, nothing more nothing less.

Having said that, I keep coming back to several things in regards to this issue.  

1.  The vows that I took were till death us do part.  While Christ clearly defined and outlined infedility as reasoning for divorce that vow to God still stands.  In the eyes of man the marriage may never have happened, but can the same be said of God.  
2.  The examples of marriage we are shown throughout the Bible are also very specific and laid out.  Furthermore, what God hath put together let no man tear assunder rings true and I can't get around that either.
3.  The acts of sin are clearly washed and covered by the grace of God through Jesus blood, that is also clear and extremely evident.  Having said that, does the remission remove the consequences?  David sinned, asked for forgivness and yet still paid the consequences of his sins.  Moses, same thing.  Solomon, Peter, the list goes on.  While forgiveness is granted by God's grace the consequences still remain.
4. Polygamy was a pagan practice, that we agree on.  However, when we study the qualifications we must do so within their complete context.  The book of Hebrews also discusses the matter, and the book of Hebrews was written to...well the Hebrews.  We must analyze the issue in totality.

Finally, as I said, it is not my place, my time, my authority or my position to judge you for your actions, nor has it been my intent in any of these posts to do so.  However, I will be judged by my actions and how I respond to Scripture.  As I read it and as I see it there is no Biblical authority given for deacons to be divorced and remarried.  In my studies I see the exact opposite.  As such I will be judged on how I react to those teachings.  For me, and here I am clearly speaking of the personal useage of me, it would be wrong to have my family worship in a church that has deacons that have been remarried after a divorce.


----------



## labman (Nov 29, 2005)

Jody Hawk said:
			
		

> . The Bible says in 1 Timothy Chapter 3 verse 12
> 
> "Let the deacons be the husbands of one wife, ruling their children and their own houses well".


Is he married to more than one wife now? The way it was described to me is not that he has been divorced but not be married to more than one women at a time. We just discusse this not to long ago at church, Me and a Deacon.


----------



## reylamb (Nov 29, 2005)

labman said:
			
		

> Is he married to more than one wife now? The way it was described to me is not that he has been divorced but not be married to more than one women at a time. We just discusse this not to long ago at church, Me and a Deacon.


Married in whose eyes, man's or God's?  If the vow we took is till death us do part and we part anyway is that vow no longer valid in God's eyes?


----------



## reylamb (Nov 29, 2005)

Dawn2Dusk said:
			
		

> You must not know "Wun"...???
> 
> Ha!  Just pickin' at ya...  Humor, it's what makes the world go 'round!


Yeah, I know him..........but those lotto numbers he keeps giving have never "Wun" anything.


----------



## labman (Nov 29, 2005)

Mans or gods! If you legally get  Divorced by law mans or gods you are not married anymore. The bible says follow the laws of the land and that would be one of them I believe. I'm speaking of adultry as the reason for Divorce. Not just because she wore pink on friday or you spent to much money, petty things. You should make sure who you are marrieing before you say I do. But there are certain circumstances where things bad happen to good people.


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2005)

labman said:
			
		

> You should make sure who you are marrieing before you say I do.



Like that is possible.


----------



## labman (Nov 29, 2005)

Randy my friend I have ben married to my first wife for 23 years and don't plan on leaving anytime soon. My  great grandmother said if you can date someone for 1 full year through all the seasons you can live with them the rest of your life. Now that was along time ago before we had so many lawyers with $25.00 Divorces available like we do today. Learn them while you are dating and spend lots of time together talking about what you do and don't like.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 29, 2005)

reylamb said:
			
		

> Jeff, please take nothing of what I say for anymore than what it is, food for thought in a thought-provoking discussion.



Jeffrey,

I certainly appreciate the discussion and have no hard feelings towards you for your beliefs. 

If we polled the board, and no Phil that is not a call to set one up, I'd bet the split on this issue would be 60/40 but I would not bet you which side would have the majority.

This is great discussion and food for thought.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 29, 2005)

Dawn2Dusk said:
			
		

> Yes, but I say you are confused and you say I'm confused...
> 
> So, when I kneel to pray and ask God to show me the path that his will be that I take I will come back and let you know who is right...
> 
> ...



Oh man, I just went back and read the post that you responded to and I realized that it did look as it I was saying you were the one who was confused. That was not my  intention! I did not provide adequate space in the post to separate the two comments I was making. I apologize for the error on my part and any misunderstanding caused by it. The first comment was for you. The second was indicate that due to the conflicting nature of many posts in the thread, it seemed that confusion was the order of the day.

Again, I apologize if I caused you to think that I had directed the confusion comment toward you.


----------



## reylamb (Nov 29, 2005)

Heck Dutch, I live in Confusion, which is in Donthaveaclue County, Everywhere USA.



> Mans or gods! If you legally get Divorced by law mans or gods you are not married anymore. The bible says follow the laws of the land and that would be one of them I believe.


Even if said laws are contradictory to God's commands?


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Nov 29, 2005)

Question:  What if a woman marries a man who she's dated for a long time, and feels she knows well, and then after they're married, he begins to beat her, on more than one occasion (although once would be it for me)...Is she supposed to stay with him the rest of her life and live in danger, or if she divorces him, does that mean she's supposed to live the rest of her life alone and lonely because she'll always be married to him until he dies?

This is not something from real life, just something my youth group discussed one time.


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2005)

labman said:
			
		

> Randy my friend I have ben married to my first wife for 23 years and don't plan on leaving anytime soon. My  great grandmother said if you can date someone for 1 full year through all the seasons you can live with them the rest of your life. Now that was along time ago before we had so many lawyers with $25.00 Divorces available like we do today. Learn them while you are dating and spend lots of time together talking about what you do and don't like.



Oh yea if I could go back knowing what I know now, but I didn't then.  I can say that I will never say till death do us part again.  Too many things can go wrong.  Things way out of my control.


----------



## reylamb (Nov 29, 2005)

Arrow3's Girl said:
			
		

> Question:  What if a woman marries a man who she's dated for a long time, and feels she knows well, and then after they're married, he begins to beat her, on more than one occasion (although once would be it for me)...Is she supposed to stay with him the rest of her life and live in danger, or if she divorces him, does that mean she's supposed to live the rest of her life alone and lonely because she'll always be married to him until he dies?
> 
> This is not something from real life, just something my youth group discussed one time.


Do you want a Biblical answer?


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Nov 29, 2005)

That's fine, but I'm also just interested in opinions...I already know what "I" think is right, I'm just curious to see what others think


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2005)

Some would say if you pray about it God will slap him.  I say you slap him.  But in all seriousness, if you had spent time with him and been true to yourself, you would have seen it coming.


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Nov 29, 2005)

That's not always the case though. What if he starts drinking or taking drugs and it completely changes him and he becomes violent? Or what if he's a manipulator that was able to hide his true feelings until he got what he wanted? 

That's not really the question though. I'm just wondering about what happens if a husband starts beating his wife after they're married.


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2005)

Maybe she needed it?  Just kidding!!!!  Of course you should get out of it.  But according to the Bible, that is not acceptable.  Maybe you should just have him locked up and then when Willie finishes with him in prison you would have scriptural reason for divorce!


----------



## Mrs. Bucky (Nov 29, 2005)

Good one Randy!  Any man that beats his wife should get the fool beat out of him.   A man is to honor and love his wife as God did the church.  Now some women, I agree, need a good beating at times for the way they treat their husbands, but all jokes aside.  I think no man has the right to beat his wife.  I do not think she should have to live with him under those conditions.


----------



## Todd E (Nov 29, 2005)

.........all depends on if ones divorce is Biblical or not.


----------



## matthewsman (Nov 29, 2005)

*Jessica,what that women needs is brothers*

When that guy is taking all his meals through a straw for the rest of his life,he won't beat anyone else.......


I find it hard to believe God could use some of the more dubious characters in the Bible I.E.Paul (persecutor of Christians)David(the adulterous warlord)Samson(we all know what his problem was)and others,and use them for the greater good,but not use someone because of a previous marriage.In pauls case he went from persecuting Christians to being the spiritual spokesperson for Christianity.........

Would you not go to your church because your Pastor lied,or has lied?I can assure you he has....What if he was an repented adulterer,but never divorced?What if his wife was an adulteress?What if a deacon was  in a loveless,though never divorced, marriage and counseling newlyweds?Are they doing a service or disservice for the church?

God and the person involved knows their heart....Jesus made exceptions to the plan of salvation to a sinner on the Cross........Who are we to say how someone else interprets divinely inspired scripture that touches each of us in our spirit as directed by God?

It is plain that that scripture can be two things to two groups as evidenced on this board...1..married once,never divorced 2....Married to only one wife at a time....50/50 split....God is not playing with words,it's not a stumbling block,he means to each of us what he intends us to take from it.......

Word to the wise,those of you that have never been divorced ,thank God for it.You have probably never found yourself in the situations some of us have been in.......A long beautiful marriage is much to be desired.......Some people have never been divorced,but have never been faithful,and are deacons......It's a strange world..................


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 29, 2005)

matthewsman said:
			
		

> In pauls case he went from persecuting Christians to being the spiritual spokesperson for Christianity...



My favorite Biblical character other than Christ himself.


----------



## DS7418 (Nov 29, 2005)

Churchs will do like they always have... read the book,,,, then adjust it to mean whatever best suits their needs. If the Deacons bring in money,, then the church goers will  somehow justify their behavior... and before you-all throw stones at ME,, look at your local churchs first.
thanks.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 29, 2005)

DS7418 said:
			
		

> Churchs will do like they always have... read the book,,,, then adjust it to mean whatever best suits their needs. If the Deacons bring in money,, then the church goers will  somehow justify their behavior... and before you-all throw stones at ME,, look at your local churchs first.
> thanks.



You are exactly right !!!!!!! Some preachers will also preach to appeal to the congregation. They'll skip around certain topics to keep from offending folks. I like a preacher that tells it like it is and doesn't sugarcoat it for anybody !!!!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 29, 2005)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> "Has God forgiven you for ALL your sins through the loving blood of Jesus? Or was His love and forgiveness not perfect?"



I am a Southern Baptist Deacon and I belive with all my heart that the answer to that question is ALL is forgiven!

I have served on the Deacon Nominating Committee 4 times. We have nominated some men who have been divorced, but remarried and turned their life around. Some accept and some do not.

I am very glad that when I am judged it will be by a loving God and not men!


----------



## RJY66 (Dec 1, 2005)

First off, I am in agreement that the scripture "husband of one wife" meant one at a time or more properly one AT THE TIME he was being considered as a deacon.  

The Lord said that anyone who marries a divorced person has committed adultery.    

The Lord also said that any man who looks on a woman with lust in his heart has already committed adultery with her.  Chances are by that standard, every heterosexual male will have been guilty of adultery at some point before he is considered for deaconship.  

Automatic disqualification of someone based on one scripture or your interpretation of it gets us over into legalism and denies the transforming power of the Holy Spirit which lives in that man.  Lots of times, it is probably a great example of telling someone to get the gnat of his eye when we have a 2x4 in our own.  Like some of you said, our very faith is the result of a redeemed murder named Paul spreading the gospel to the Roman world.  Peter, even though he had witnessed all the things that Jesus did including raising a man from the dead, was a big enough coward that he denied he even knew who Jesus was when he was arrested.  

On the other hand, if you look at any man as being "worthy" of being a pastor or a deacon just remember that as far as God is concerned the best thing he ever did is no better than a "filthy rag" (direct translation menstrual rag), and without the saving grace of the Lord Jesus Christ he would bust big toebig toebig toebig toe wide open just as fast as the rest of us.  

Please do not take any of this to mean that I think it is ok for you to go out and live in sin and straigten up later.  You are taking a terrible spiritual risk, and you are liable to pay a price for it that you can't envision at this time.  

That is how I see it.  If you think I am wrong please pray that the Lord will straighten me out


----------



## redlevel (Dec 1, 2005)

I have read most of the posts on this topic and scanned all of them.  If this has already been addressed and I just missed it, I apologize.

Do you think this scripture could possibly disqualify an unmarried (that is, never married) man?  It could be interpreted to mean that only married men are eligible.  Various versions of the Bible read "deacons SHALL BE the husband of one wife. . . . "   

What do you think?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 1, 2005)

Red,

That would disqualify Paul and Jesus.


----------



## reylamb (Dec 1, 2005)

RJY66 said:
			
		

> Automatic disqualification of someone based on one scripture or your interpretation of it gets us over into legalism and denies the transforming power of the Holy Spirit which lives in that man.  Lots of times, it is probably a great example of telling someone to get the gnat of his eye when we have a 2x4 in our own.  Like some of you said, our very faith is the result of a redeemed murder named Paul spreading the gospel to the Roman world.  Peter, even though he had witnessed all the things that Jesus did including raising a man from the dead, was a big enough coward that he denied he even knew who Jesus was when he was arrested.



Actually legalism is establishing a list of rules for adherence that are not doctrinally defined and declare it wrong for anyone that goes against those rules.  As an example I know folks that believe anyone that has dice or cards in their house is living in sin as dice and cards are tools for gambling.  I know folks that say I live in sin because I work for a TV station.

Disqualification based upon Scripture is doctrinal, not legalistic.

Jeff, neither Jesus nor Paul were deacons or pastors (although Paul was a missionary/evangelist)though either. Another food for thought item.......

In the original text, ie the Greek, it would be translated as a man shall be the husband of one wife.


----------



## Cward (Dec 1, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> The Baptists have always held on to this verse to say divorce is wrong and a sin.  But I take it literally as having one wife.  If I divorce the one I have now and marry another I still have only one.



Hit the nail on the head Randy!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 1, 2005)

Jeffrey,

Of course I realize that Paul and Jesus were not deacons. I was merely pointing out that if being married was a pre-requist, both of them would be disqualified.

Your answer seemed a bit vaque to me, or perhaps I just need a simplier answer, but what do you believe? Can a single man be a deacon?


----------



## reylamb (Dec 1, 2005)

A divorced man that has not remarried, divorced for the reason that his wife committed adultry, can be a deacon.  So, in that instance, yes, a single man can be a deacon.

A widower, yes.  Technically single.

A man that has never been married.  Unfortunately, no.  He is not the husband of one wife.  I have known some very Godly men that would have made excellent deacons if not for being single.

My views have been called chauvanistic, pig headed, stubborn, dumb, stupid, ignorant, pre-historic, old-fashioned, wrong, and a host of words inappropriate for this message board.  I always thought they were Biblical form a fairly straightforward passage.  Who knows, I could be very wrong...

I also forgot to mention..............vagueness is at times....my specialty..


----------



## Cward (Dec 1, 2005)

I think we are all going to be suprised on Judgement Day! I think we'll find pitiful little religions and their man made laws and beliefs sorely lacking.


----------



## reylamb (Dec 1, 2005)

And just what man-made law would that be?

While I agree to some extent with your premise, I am left towonder, which man-made law are you referring to in this specific case?


----------



## Cward (Dec 2, 2005)

I feel "Organized Religion" is man-made and the "By-Laws" of these churches are man-made!


----------

